

SpeccyJam – and the everlasting appeal of the ZX Spectrum - zimpenfish
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/28/speccyjam-zx-spectrum-sinclair

======
chippy
Ahh ... the nostalgia!

I used to write little Sinclair BASIC games on the Spectrum, save them to
tape, copy the tape and share them around at school with the couple of other
kids who had one. My first introduction to programming.

